# Crocs join swimmers at Qld pool



## News Bot (Jan 6, 2014)

AN unusual swim squad - a family of baby freshwater crocodiles - has made an appearance at a public swimming pool in Queensland.







border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |
















| valign="'middle'" | 
|-






*Published On:* 06-Jan-14 10:58 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------

